# Just my 30 Gallon bn Pleco Breeding Tank



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, Im just posting these pics up for the people that helped me get all of the setup right. 









this is all the goodies that came with the tank. Payed $40 cash for everything. In the pic is 2 Penguin (type unknown) filters, top and lid, lighting system, ornament, and a 200W heater.









the tank after I cleaned it all out. Last guy that used it had saltwater so I used diluted bleach and a sponge to scrub it clean. looked really nice after.









my mode of filling the tank with water from my established 55 gal and then getting it into the other room . I just put a rug on my longboard and put the tank on, filled it with 15 gal of water and wheeled that sucker back to my other room.









I used playsand for a substrate and it got pretty stirred up after I added water to the tank, it was foggy for about 3 days.









filters on back

























shots of the tank after I put some ornaments in it.









theres Spike my male Albino starlight bristlenose XD










Thanks to all that have given me advice and a special thanks goes to Susancat for all her help with getting the tank perfect for my plecos.
Thanks for looking :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

good deal for 40bucks, tanks looking good Joe


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rob72 said:


> good deal for 40bucks, tanks looking good Joe


Thanks Rob  appreciate it.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Aquarium setup is looking great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Aquarium setup is looking great. Keep up the good work.


thanks a lot, Im glad people like it.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

You are very welcome. I think you did a great job on it. Just keep doing what you are doing.*w3


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> You are very welcome. I think you did a great job on it. Just keep doing what you are doing.*w3


Ill try too *#3


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks good!I had that same ornament too I really liked it.Looks nice in there.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Looks good!I had that same ornament too I really liked it.Looks nice in there.


thank ya Bev! the wal mart special lol


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

My driftwood came in today =D its an awesome piece with like a cave right down the middle of it for the plecos to lay in. IMO couldnt have picked a better piece.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats the kind of wood I really like, automatic spawning cave.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

susankat said:


> Thats the kind of wood I really like, automatic spawning cave.


man I really hope so lol. Automatic $$ cave *w3


----------

